# Greatest Wrestling Moments



## celtic_crippler (Nov 30, 2009)

One of my favorite top wrestling moments has to be when Magnum TA made Tully Blanchard say "I Quit" in the best "I Quit" match of all time! 

Yours?


----------



## sfs982000 (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow, there have been alot of them, I would have to say it would be a tie between Stone Cold winning his first world title from Shawn Michaels and the Hell in a Cell match between the Undertaker and Mankind.


----------



## Guardian (Dec 1, 2009)

Stone Cold, can't lose on any of his big ones.

I would have to say, 1996 or 97 (can't remember quite), 

Hitman Bret Hart against Shawn Michaels Ironman Match Wrestlemania (one of them) LOL.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Dec 21, 2009)

How about when Jim Cornett fell from the scaffle at Starcade and tore his ACL while Animal laughed his butt off.


----------



## sfs982000 (Dec 22, 2009)

The Midnight Express/Road Warrior Scaffold match was a classic for sure.  How about the Barbed Wire cage match between the Fantastics and the Sheephearders?  Man do I miss the old territories.


----------



## Catalyst (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't know if this qualifies as a great moment, but it's a memorable moment (I still remember it after 30 years) is when the Iron Sheik beat Bob Backlund (sp?) for the WWF Championship.

Our Embassy had been seized by the Iranians, our citizens were being held hostage, and an Iranian was now the world champ telling us: 
Iran number 1
Russia number 1 
USA ptooey

As I say, it may not be considered a great wrestling moment, but the American losing the championship to an Iraninan was memorable for me.


----------

